
How Scared Should You Be of the Wuhan Coronavirus? - throwaway5752
https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/01/20/virus-china-coverup-government-how-scared-should-you-be-of-the-wuhan-coronavirus/
======
RoyTyrell
I would guess the average person shouldn't be scared, especially living in
North America and Europe. First let the CDC, et al worry about it before we
do.

